

Former Nokia CEO Elop Leaving Microsoft - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/former-nokia-ceo-elop-leaving-microsoft-1434552374

======
Roritharr
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/former-nokia-ceo-elop-
leavi...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/former-nokia-ceo-elop-leaving-
microsoft-2015-06-17-104855146) <\- paywall less link which seems to contain
the same text.

Ex Microsoft Manager went to Nokia, destroyed its Market Value, sold the
debris back to Microsoft is now leaving Microsoft again.

Time to short whatever company he is going to next. ;)

------
danohuiginn
Anybody who hasn't followed Elop's career might like to catch up with the
vitriolic commentary from Tomi Ahonen, who blames him for single-handedly
destroying Nokia: [http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/elop/](http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/elop/)

I'm sure in a day or two Tomi will post an entertainingly vicious commentary
on the fall of Elop.

------
sctb
Covered by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731972).

------
mtuncer
beware the paywall

~~~
mikegioia
Is there any way around this other than signing up for an account?

~~~
crb
Paste the link into Google search, and then click the result in the News
section at the top.

